# JSV probability



## Glamourous (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi All

I am single mother working in a IT firm. I want to apply for JSV. 
I want to take my child along with me as I have got enough funds to meet monthly expenses for both of us.

What are my chances of getting a JSV?

Thank you in advance


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Glamourous said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am single mother working in a IT firm. I want to apply for JSV.
> I want to take my child along with me as I have got enough funds to meet monthly expenses for both of us.
> ...


I don't think JSV allows for dependents - this is a question to ask the German Embassy, really but my guess is that you'd get a tourist visa (90 days maximum) for your child at best.

Also: how old is your child?

If your child is small, how will you attend job interviews?

If your child is of school age, how will you justify taking them out of school for such a long time?


----------



## Glamourous (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi ALKB

Firstly, Thank you very much for your wise , kind and a quick reply

*YOU: I don't think JSV allows for dependents - this is a question to ask the German Embassy, really but my guess is that you'd get a tourist visa (90 days maximum) for your child at best.*
_ME : Are you suggesting that I should be applying for JSV first and later tourist visa for my child? Or should I do it in parallel? Do you foresee any issue here?_

*YOU : Also: how old is your child?*
_ME : My daughter is 4 yr old_

*YOU : If your child is small, how will you attend job interviews?
If your child is of school age, how will you justify taking them out of school for such a long time?*
_ME : My cousin is a German citizen, she will be helping me in taking care of my child and look after her in my absence . As my relatives are unwilling to sponsor me and my child I have to fund myself_

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Glamourous said:


> Hi ALKB
> 
> Firstly, Thank you very much for your wise , kind and a quick reply
> 
> ...


I am suggesting to contact your nearest German Embassy or consulate and ask the question, they are the only ones who can give a definite answer.

IF you can only get a tourist visa for your daughter (no matter when you apply for this), I foresee issues for your daughter when you find a job and need to convert your jobseeker visa to a residence permit, as it's not normally allowed to switch from visit visas to another category in country.


----------



## Glamourous (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you once again for the advice.


----------



## floppy707 (Dec 27, 2016)

Glamourous said:


> Thank you once again for the advice.


Hi Glamourous,

did you apply for the JSV and in Germany now? I am looking to apply for JSV at the moment.


Thanks


----------

